
How many startups will Facebook Gifts kill? - codelion
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/08/how-many-startups-will-facebook-gifts-kill/
======
debacle
The solution: Stop playing startup in the walled garden. You're going to get
boned every single time.

I don't even understand the logic here. Companies exist to make money.
Companies who own the platform will notice you if you are profitable, pull the
rug out from under you, and clone your business model so that they are more
profitable.

It's not a bad thing. It's not evil. It's not even bad for the users - the
company can probably offer a level of service that you can't because they have
the keys to the kingdom.

